# Squirrel Skinning ?????



## JBird227 (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the best way to skin a squirrel? It has always seemed to me that the amount of time it takes to clean one, it is not worth it due to the amount of meat that you will get off it. How do yall do it?


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 2, 2006)

Cut the skin across the middle of back.....put fingers underneath skin from both sides and act like your trying to pull him apart...pullin the skin over his head on one end and to his tail on the other all at one time....but I guess a yankee's gonna tell you another way


----------



## TallPines (Feb 2, 2006)

Just go to your local pet store and buy a rat. At least you won't have that bushy tail to contend with.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2006)

JBird,
I dress mine like BigTimber but there is a good story in the January GON on squirrell hunting. It also tells a easy way to dress them.


----------



## Nga. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Squirrel Skinner*

Thats the way I dress my squirrel also but here is a homemade squirrel skinner a guy made.


http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=4080805&a=30493564&f=


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 2, 2006)

I some how must have missed the article in GON, I dont know how, Ill have to go back and check it out. That home made skinner is pretty cool. He did good with the directions on how to make it, have to give it a shot....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2006)

Nga,
What's he skinning, a cat? Doesn't look like any squirrell from around here.


----------



## Nga. (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it was a fox squirrel or a black squirrel he's from up north.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Feb 2, 2006)

There is a much easier way to clean them and a lot faster and cleaner. You cut between the tail and the A- hole, then put your foot on his hind legs and pull the tail and it will pull almost all of the hide off in one swoop. You will have a little left on the belly. 
I cleaned them the old way where you cut a slit across the back for 35 years until a fellow showed me this method. I could not beleive how stupid I had been for so many years.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2006)

TwoSeventy said:
			
		

> There is a much easier way to clean them and a lot faster and cleaner. You cut between the tail and the A- hole, then put your foot on his hind legs and pull the tail and it will pull almost all of the hide off in one swoop. You will have a little left on the belly.
> I cleaned them the old way where you cut a slit across the back for 35 years until a fellow showed me this method. I could not beleive how stupid I had been for so many years.



This is basically the method that they describe in the GON.


----------



## Bone Collector (Feb 2, 2006)

Just cut around the back legs and across from one back leg to the other. Then pull the skin of like you're taking a sock off inside out.

BC


----------



## Nga. (Feb 3, 2006)

May have to build a skinner to do it that way and see how it goes. I'll try that on the next batch.


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 3, 2006)

TwoSeventy said:
			
		

> There is a much easier way to clean them and a lot faster and cleaner. You cut between the tail and the A- hole, then put your foot on his hind legs and pull the tail and it will pull almost all of the hide off in one swoop. You will have a little left on the belly.
> I cleaned them the old way where you cut a slit across the back for 35 years until a fellow showed me this method. I could not beleive how stupid I had been for so many years.


I have tried that several times, for some reason it just hasnt worked to good. Maybe Im not pulling hard enough or something? I dunno


----------



## Bone Collector (Feb 4, 2006)

If you want to see a really fast way of skinning a squirrel, which is like what some of us have mentioned, just downlaod and check out this short video clip:

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO7C_Pr...os.imageevent.com/brobert/hosting/SQUACKS.wmv

BC


----------



## Mojo^ (Feb 12, 2006)

Ditto on the Squacks video!!  He is a good fella and really knows how to skin those tree rats.


----------



## drill instructor (Feb 12, 2006)

thats freakin amazing, im going squirrel hunting this week


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 14, 2006)

I know they skin out better when they are still warm. Kinda gross though.


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bone Collector said:
			
		

> If you want to see a really fast way of skinning a squirrel, which is like what some of us have mentioned, just downlaod and check out this short video clip:
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO7C_Pr...os.imageevent.com/brobert/hosting/SQUACKS.wmv
> 
> BC


That video helped BIG time! Thanks


----------



## Duck (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish I had seen this 25 years ago. That is amazing. I'm going to start squirrel hunting again, Yeahhhhhh.


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to admit that video sure looked like the way to go....a old dog learning new tricks....I saw a man in the mountains a few years ago cleaning trout...man did I feel dumb....he just peeled em like a bananna super quick...live and learn


----------



## gapacman (Feb 16, 2006)

*Clean them warm*

right in the woods take four or five quart bags with you however you clean them you will find it is much easier warm and you don't have to clean them all when you get home just reinse off and if you were carfull the first time you can put them back in the same bag another trick is wear laytex gloves you would not Believe how this cuts down on hair transfur from hands to game this also works very well when cleaning deer good luck P/C Rick


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 18, 2006)

When I was in college I took Comparative Anatomy. When it came time to start on the cat I used the cut across the back trick and was done in a matter of seconds. I took a lot of heat from the other students. They couldn't handle the savage treatment of the dead cat. I told them he didn't feel it. The star student pre-med babe took two days to skin hers out.
GAJoe


----------



## dapper dan (Feb 22, 2006)

i always , cut off the head, legs just below the joint, and the tail. then a little slit in the back, and pull it off like a sock. Gut it and wash it off with water and your done. It takes all of 2 minutes if that.


----------



## outdoorman (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigtimber said:
			
		

> I have to admit that video sure looked like the way to go....a old dog learning new tricks....I saw a man in the mountains a few years ago cleaning trout...man did I feel dumb....he just peeled em like a bananna super quick...live and learn



I must have met the same guy.  I was fishing trout up tullah river few years back when a older guy showed me the same trick.  I couldnt believe it was so easy.


----------



## Timbo (Feb 25, 2006)

> right in the woods take four or five quart bags with you however you clean them you will find it is much easier warm and you don't have to clean them all when you get home just reinse off and if you were carfull the first time you can put them back in the same bag another trick is wear laytex gloves you would not Believe how this cuts down on hair transfur from hands to game this also works very well when cleaning deer good luck P/C Rick



gapacman beat me to it,but this will do you more good than you can imagine.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 26, 2006)

*Fyi*

I have found that the green kitchen scrub pads(scotch-brite, etc.) works really well with running water to remove hair that gets on the meat.


----------

